# dcx 2496 software upgrade help



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

hi guys, this is your resident computer idiot asking for help.

I want to upgrade the software on the dcx 2496, the latest is v1.16a or whatever, mine out of the box is v1.14.

I think the latest upgrade has as part of the package the on-screen editor, which I have and use with the computer hooked up to the unit, so I'm halfway there. I have the rest downloaded (or so I thought) on the desktop, but get errors etc when I use the software update button.

Does someone have a link to a reasonably easy to understand procedure on upgrading the software??

Thanks for that, I know it must get irritating when an idiot has to have his hand held, but I must swallow my pride else I'll get nowhere!!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I have the rest downloaded (or so I thought) on the desktop, but get errors etc when I use the software update button.


I don't have the 2496, so I can't help too much.

When you downloaded the zip file and extracted it, there would be the editor .exe and the .bin file (which is the firmware itself).

When you hit the update button (in the editor I suppose?), it should look and find the .bin file and ensure you have the connection to the DCX and start loading. 

What does yours do exactly..?

brucek


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

first off, here is the link if needed.

http://www.behringer.com/05_support/downloads.cfm?sel_prod=DCX2496&lang=eng

secondly, I have successfully downloaded and indeed use v 1.16a, the most current pc editor software, so I've done a little bit right.

The unit I was using did have the latest upgrade on it, but someones else did that a while back. That unit became faulty and I have a new one that I'd like to upgrade from v1.14 to v1.16 (15% extra computing power or whatever).

BRUCE, YOU"RE A GENIUS!

Not sure what I did differently, well yes I do. I had found the .bin thing before, but it always came up as VLC media player, with play, reverse, forward,stop etc etc, but nothing ever played! sp I always got rid of it hah hah.

When it worked this time I thought to myself "I'ze .bin looking for that!"

turned out easy in the end, got myself confused (see, computer idiot) but once again Bruce thanks, you're a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Great.....



> "I'ze .bin looking for that!"


Funny guy....... 

brucek


----------

